# New Genetics Calculator



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello RFUK,

im in the middle of building a new genetics calculator and im going to aim it for the use of royal pythons but i noticed the lack of calcs for other snakes such as boas so im also going to make it so that other snakes such as boas and corns can also be used on it

To make the calc though i will need a list of what genes are what such as albino is recessive and sunglow is dominant or whatever it is 

so all i need is a list like this
Boas - 
Recessive:
Anery
Albino etc
Codominant:
...
....

im sorted for the royal python list but any others would be greatly appreciated :2thumb:

Gary


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

There are some boa mutant lists around as well as at least one boa genetics calculator. I don't have my list of web sites handy so cannot give any URLs at this time. 

I don't understand why a list is necessary at this time. IMO, a mutant list could be in a separate file that gets read into the calculator when the user wants a given species. This might help with using the calculator for other species and would not require modifying the main calculator program when new mutants must be added to a gene list.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

paulh said:


> There are some boa mutant lists around as well as at least one boa genetics calculator. I don't have my list of web sites handy so cannot give any URLs at this time.
> 
> I don't understand why a list is necessary at this time. IMO, a mutant list could be in a separate file that gets read into the calculator when the user wants a given species. This might help with using the calculator for other species and would not require modifying the main calculator program when new mutants must be added to a gene list.


Hey thanks for the responce, ive looked for a boa calculator myself and only ever found 1 and it didnt have all the genes as far as i was aware anyway

The list isnt necessary right now as its not complete im about 1/3 way through the coding now and i plan to use the genetics externally like you say, ill either be reading from a file or from the database (yet to decide)

the reason im asking for lists now is so i havent got a complete calculator when its done but no genetics to use in it if you get me :2thumb:

Cheers Gary


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't say whether this morph list is complete, but it is a start. 

J'n'B Boas - Morph List 

I thought the JnB-boas site had a genetics calculator, but I couldn't spot it with a quick look. Look around and maybe you can find it.

Another site that I think has a boa genetic calculator:

Redirect

Good luck.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

okay thanks for that  the second link redirects to where the calc is now and its in german but im sure i can work the genes out :2thumb:


----------

